# A pattern idea



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

I own no i-Thingies, so I'm not in the market for any of their accessories, but I came across this item, flipped it so the knitting is right-side up, and am wondering if I'm fool enough to tackle such a stranded nightmare as this pattern would be. Maybe it never was knitted, or maybe it's a photo of a machine-knitted fabric, but it's calling me! It would certainly be a stash-buster and very thick/warm.
Modern Chevron Zig Zag Stripes Knitting Pattern iPad Case / iPhone 5 / iPhone 4 Case / Samsung Galaxy Cases


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd love to see this into a pattern. It would look great. Something I would knit up into a larger item.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Work with small balls or bobbins. It should look great.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

My forty-odd year old eyes can't even focus on the individual rows of stitches, so good luck to you. It would be so much easier to duplicate in crochet or using knitted mitred squares and some kind of zig zag stitch.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I am pretty sure it is not actually a knitted case but a plastic/rubber one with the knitted design imprinted on it. But the pattern could easily be copied and would make a great design for 'something'


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> I am pretty sure it is not actually a knitted case but a plastic/rubber one with the knitted design imprinted on it. But the pattern could easily be copied and would make a great design for 'something'


I agree....................not anything I would/could do!


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

When I'm calling you, will you answer true. Looks like you have to have a go. Looking at it, it seems very achievable. I would do it if I had the pattern, but to write it out is a task in itself. Good luck, you know you must do it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This would make a gorgeous glass case also....go for it!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd say go forward and give it a try


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Donnathomp said:


> I am pretty sure it is not actually a knitted case but a plastic/rubber one with the knitted design imprinted on it. But the pattern could easily be copied and would make a great design for 'something'


I agree. It has that 'phony' look about it. My guess is that it's a computer generated printed design. I think you could do it, JJ. Just don't go bald!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Go for it! Here's a start from knitpro. Whst an interesting look piece. http://www.microrevolt.org/knitPro/


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

I think it is a skin for phone...Not knitted.plastic,hard rubber for protection and style


Chags


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty pattern but a lot of work,my hands couldn't cope with all the colour changers across the row.


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

Kay Knits said:


> I'd love to see this into a pattern. It would look great. Something I would knit up into a larger item.


Umm ... The photo *IS* the pattern. No need for a graph; every stitch is visible. All that boggles me is the idea of carrying all those colours across each row ... Maybe a cowl in the round? (Worked inside-out, of course) It's do-able, but I need to complete some WIPs before even trying it.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

I think you might have something! If you can figure out the stitch pattern,you could certainly make it into a cover for tablets and smart phones. Go for it!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Dutchie1946 said:


> Umm ... The photo *IS* the pattern. No need for a graph; every stitch is visible.


I was having trouble seeing individual squares on the dark ones, but probably more visible on computer! You're a trouper for even contemplating this.


----------



## phacht (Jan 22, 2011)

There's a pattern at this site that's already 2/3 complete. It won't take much effort to add a few rows for the remaining pattern. http://home.earthlink.net/~urtatim/EgyptKnit2.html


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

It's a beautiful design. Would make a lovely cowl. Go for it. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Well it sure would take care of all those small bits of yarn. I personally thing the worst part would be tying in the ends !!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

If anyone can do it, it is you.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

I say go for it!


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Read the info its plastic phone case snaps together. Interesting needle point design though. Knitted would have to be made with floss.


----------



## 25789 (Jun 24, 2011)

JJ, if any of us could do it, I would have to say it would be you. You are so very talented. I know I wouldn't have the patience. Good luck to you if you make the attempt.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

maybe wider rows, and finished with duplicate stitch?


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Donnathomp said:


> I am pretty sure it is not actually a knitted case but a plastic/rubber one with the knitted design imprinted on it. But the pattern could easily be copied and would make a great design for 'something'


 :thumbup:


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

It's a graphic design, but cats would love it if you knit it........all those dangling bobbins on the back :-D


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessica Jean - I think this would be fun to knit. Certainly wouldn't get bored with such a busy pattern to work.


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

I think it is beautiful! I love the pattern and the colors! It should be doable to copy. Good luck!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely pattern...Go for it!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That should be very easy to replicate. When I enlarge the photo on my phone you can clearly see every stitch. I agree... No chart or graph is needed... I would enlarge the photo, print it out and just number the rows and stitches. Go for it!!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Challenging but if anybody can do it, it would be you!


----------



## SBK (Oct 21, 2011)

I see up to 6 colors in a row!!!! 2 colors per row is my limit.

I would do increases and decreases and then just work each row in 1 color, like in Square 42, Ripple in Barbara Walker's Learn to Knit Afghan Book.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Stranded nightmare indeed, but it really is beautiful. Give it a try and if it sends you to the "funny farm" just pull it out and call it an experience.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

That looks like it would also be a nice Bargello needlepoint pattern.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

janis blondel said:


> If anyone can do it, it is you.


Double ditto this!!!!!!

Fiona. 👍👍👍


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

If it's calling you, Jessica-Jean, you know you won't rest until you go for it!!!! A cowl would be beautiful!


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

It is very pretty. Know you can do it! Send pictures when you complete it.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very interesting pattern indeed! Funny how the i people didn't know which way was up!!!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

It is a stunning pattern but just looking at the graph gives my a headache. Good luck and please post when you finish.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

A challenge & ALL-OUT stunning! But, you are a "knitting veteran", so I can see why you might yearn & like to do it..... make the phone one first... small enough to master it all! It is really super as a knitted piece! Gorgeous fabric!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Such a lot of color changing but what a feeling of accomplishment when you finish it. Can't wait to see what you create!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck with that. I don't own any i-thingies either, but I do have a Samsung S4 smartphone. I don't plan to challenge myself with this, though. I'm glad it's not calling to me. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Gorgeous pattern, hope you give it a go it would be stunning as a cowl.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Dutchie1946 said:


> " and am wondering if I'm fool enough to tackle such a stranded nightmare as this pattern would be. "
> Jessica Jean...YOU COULD DO IT!!
> Just carry the colors in small balls along the wrong side of your work, pinning them to the back when your not using the current color so they don't unravel.( Just make sure that have enough yarn in the ball to complete through project.) Also, carry the color your using ONE STITCH PAST the stitch on pattern, so when you come back on reverse side, it's already lined up to pick up and work that color whether purled or knitted. This way your not carrying the yarn throughout the entire row, just the area where it is worked.
> I say "go for it'!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, I so agree with you. I'd love to knit up a 'something' using this pattern. My fingers are just itching to doing so


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

Celt Knitter said:


> It's a graphic design, but cats would love it if you knit it........all those dangling bobbins on the back :-D


Oops! I haven't ever knitted with bobbins with our current cat. Yes, I can see that it would be an away-from-home project. He would go bonkers chasing bobbins or 'butterflies'!



Circular Knitter said:


> ... Just carry the colors in small balls along the wrong side of your work, pinning them to the back when your not using the current color so they don't unravel.( Just make sure that have enough yarn in the ball to complete through project.) Also, carry the color your using ONE STITCH PAST the stitch on pattern, so when you come back on reverse side, it's already lined up to pick up and work that color whether purled or knitted. This way your not carrying the yarn throughout the entire row, just the area where it is worked.
> I say "go for it'!!!


Yikes! You're suggesting it be done intarsia? _That_ would surely send me into a padded room!. I think I'd be happier trying as stranded, however thick the resulting 'fabric'. Should I ever actually tackle it, chances are it'll end up too thick for anything other than a hot-pad, but that's OK. Hot-pads are always useful.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

A pillow topper would be doable


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> That should be very easy to replicate. When I enlarge the photo on my phone you can clearly see every stitch. I agree... No chart or graph is needed... I would enlarge the photo, print it out and just number the rows and stitches. Go for it!!


This is how I would do it as well.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

janis blondel said:


> If anyone can do it, it is you.


I agree...


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Dutchie1946 said:


> I own no i-Thingies, so I'm not in the market for any of their accessories, but I came across this item, flipped it so the knitting is right-side up, and am wondering if I'm fool enough to tackle such a stranded nightmare as this pattern would be. Maybe it never was knitted, or maybe it's a photo of a machine-knitted fabric, but it's calling me! It would certainly be a stash-buster and very thick/warm.
> Modern Chevron Zig Zag Stripes Knitting Pattern iPad Case / iPhone 5 / iPhone 4 Case / Samsung Galaxy Cases


Jessica- Jean you are so funny (I thingies )


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok Jessica Jean.....you have found something very interesting....and if anyone can to it you can....as well as all who have added suggestions.....as for me, I probably would be in a padded room before it was finished....and since I don't like confined spaces I'd reach for some colors I liked and the ZickZack Scarf Pattern by Zadzia Dax.....I know, I know...it's not the same, but it's close enough...and stress free!!...
julie


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

julietremain said:


> Ok Jessica Jean.....you have found something very interesting....and if anyone can to it you can....as well as all who have added suggestions.....as for me, I probably would be in a padded room before it was finished....and since I don't like confined spaces I'd reach for some colors I liked and the ZickZack Scarf Pattern by Zadzia Dax.....I know, I know...it's not the same, but it's close enough...and stress free!!...
> julie


Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zickzack-scarf
Working with toothpick-sized needles and fine yarn is not, for me, stress free. Despite that, it's been on my to-do list for quite awhile.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmmm....I think you've led me to my doom, woman! I love it as it is but thicker yarn, maybe yarn left-overs...for a baby blanket? Or even plying several together and telegraph poles for an afghan?


Dutchie1946 said:


> Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zickzack-scarf
> Working with toothpick-sized needles and fine yarn is not, for me, stress free. Despite that, it's been on my to-do list for quite awhile.


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

Celt Knitter said:


> Hmmm....I think you've led me to my doom, woman! I love it as it is but thicker yarn, maybe yarn left-overs...for a baby blanket? Or even plying several together and telegraph poles for an afghan?


If you can imagine it, you can probably do it, so why not?!


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

I love the southwestern design. The colors are very soothing.


----------



## dhoney (May 16, 2012)

You are so talented, why even think about it. You would do a wonderful job. Please post picture when you finish.


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

dhoney said:


> You are so talented, why even think about it. You would do a wonderful job. Please post picture when you finish.


There are more patterns I want to do than I have the remotest possibility of living long enough to actually work up. This will join those pipe-dreams. Too many WIPs.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

ok.....just to add more fuel to the zickzack scarf musings...it's remarkably simple...it's multiples of 12..just put a marker in between each 12 stitches and you only concentrate on the 12 stitches before you....honestly, the person next to you in the waiting room could start a conversation and you won't loose your place...oh, use a US3 (3.25mm) needle....you don't need anything smaller....
julie


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dutchie1946 said:


> I own no i-Thingies, so I'm not in the market for any of their accessories, but I came across this item, flipped it so the knitting is right-side up, and am wondering if I'm fool enough to tackle such a stranded nightmare as this pattern would be. Maybe it never was knitted, or maybe it's a photo of a machine-knitted fabric, but it's calling me! It would certainly be a stash-buster and very thick/warm.
> Modern Chevron Zig Zag Stripes Knitting Pattern iPad Case / iPhone 5 / iPhone 4 Case / Samsung Galaxy Cases


Come on Jessica-Jean(Dutchie1946) if anyone can do this it's
you, you got to try right :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Go for it! Here's a start from knitpro. Whst an interesting look piece. http://www.microrevolt.org/knitPro/


That is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Dutchie1946 said:


> I own no i-Thingies, so I'm not in the market for any of their accessories, but I came across this item, flipped it so the knitting is right-side up, and am wondering if I'm fool enough to tackle such a stranded nightmare as this pattern would be. Maybe it never was knitted, or maybe it's a photo of a machine-knitted fabric, but it's calling me! It would certainly be a stash-buster and very thick/warm.
> Modern Chevron Zig Zag Stripes Knitting Pattern iPad Case / iPhone 5 / iPhone 4 Case / Samsung Galaxy Cases


I love it too, I have no "i thingys" either DH has a Samsung 5.
My eyes are too old/lazy to try to work it out but I would try with the chart from Knit pro -- but, sadly, way down the to do list!
Today I was trying to teach mitre squares to somebody who can hardly do garter stitch!!!! Gave her homework to have 10 done by next Wednesday!!!!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Dutchie1946 said:


> I own no i-Thingies, so I'm not in the market for any of their accessories, but I came across this item, flipped it so the knitting is right-side up, and am wondering if I'm fool enough to tackle such a stranded nightmare as this pattern would be. Maybe it never was knitted, or maybe it's a photo of a machine-knitted fabric, but it's calling me! It would certainly be a stash-buster and very thick/warm.
> Modern Chevron Zig Zag Stripes Knitting Pattern iPad Case / iPhone 5 / iPhone 4 Case / Samsung Galaxy Cases


I love it too, I have no "i thingys" either DH has a Samsung 5.
My eyes are too old/lazy to try to work it out but I would try with the chart from Knit pro -- but, sadly, way down the to do list!
Today I was trying to teach mitre squares to somebody who can hardly do garter stitch!!!! Gave her homework to have 10 done by next Wednesday!!!!


----------

